# macOS virtualisé sur Windows



## Menton67 (22 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour 
Je dispose d'un iMac doté de macOS Sierra et d'un pc portable doté de Windows 10.
Je cherche une procédure permettant d'installer macOS sur virtualBox déjà installé sur Windows 10.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Il suffit de créer un iso de Sierra après l'avoir téléchargé sur ton iMac.
Voici la procédure depuis le terminal :
Je te conseille de faire un copier/coller de chaque commande depuis le forum sur le terminal.
Passer les commandes les unes après les autres en attendant le prompt pour passer la suivante.


```
hdiutil attach /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg -noverify -nobrowse -mountpoint /Volumes/install_app

hdiutil create -o /tmp/Sierra.cdr -size 7316m -layout SPUD -fs HFS+J

hdiutil attach /tmp/Sierra.cdr.dmg -noverify -nobrowse -mountpoint /Volumes/install_build

asr restore -source /Volumes/install_app/BaseSystem.dmg -target /Volumes/install_build -noprompt -noverify -erase

rm /Volumes/OS\ X\ Base\ System/System/Installation/Packages

cp -rp /Volumes/install_app/Packages /Volumes/OS\ X\ Base\ System/System/Installation/

cp -rp /Volumes/install_app/BaseSystem.chunklist /Volumes/OS\ X\ Base\ System/BaseSystem.chunklist

cp -rp /Volumes/install_app/BaseSystem.dmg /Volumes/OS\ X\ Base\ System/BaseSystem.dmg

hdiutil detach /Volumes/install_app

hdiutil detach /Volumes/OS\ X\ Base\ System/

hdiutil convert /tmp/Sierra.cdr.dmg -format UDTO -o /tmp/Sierra.iso

mv /tmp/Sierra.iso.cdr ~/Desktop/Sierra.iso

rm /tmp/Sierra.cdr.dmg
```


----------



## Menton67 (23 Novembre 2016)

Merci pour cette longue réponse ! [emoji106]
Je vais essayer prochainement. Je ferai un retour ici ...


----------



## Menton67 (26 Novembre 2016)

Procédure suivie a la lettre et l'objectif a été atteint ! 
Merci [emoji4] 

Je pensais que créer la machine virtuelle serait une formalité mais en fait ça ne débouche pas [emoji107]
Virtual box indique que La dernière version supportée est El Capitan. 
Mais le symptôme visible est qu'il ne trouve pas de volume bootable alors que le lecteur virtuel pointe sur l'image iso "Sierra.iso". 
Je ne comprends pas ce qui cloche...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Novembre 2016)

Il faudrait peut-être essayer avec EC.


----------



## Menton67 (27 Novembre 2016)

Que veut dire EC ?


----------



## litobar71 (27 Novembre 2016)

EC → El Capitan


----------



## Menton67 (27 Novembre 2016)

oui ok
Comme Virtual Box ne réagit même pas à la présence du fichier ISO, j'ai tendance à penser que le problème se situe en amont. 
Je n'ai encore jamais utilisé ce logiciel de virtualisation ni aucun autre ... Bref c'est peut-être une mauvaise manipulation de ma part (enfin je l'espère).
Si effectivement lors de l'exploitation du fichier iso, Virtual Box ne s'en sort pas, je remplacerai sierra par el capitan. Virtual Box  a été testé pour el capitan mais sierra étant proche de el capitan, je pars plutôt du principe que cela devrait marcher. 
Je vais tâtonner et chercher des réponses sur internet et l'aide de l'outil ...


----------



## Menton67 (27 Novembre 2016)

erreur affichée sur Virtual Box :
"FATAL : No bootable medium found! System Halted."


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Novembre 2016)

As-tu dans ta configuration de la VM Sierra, dans Stockage puis cd/dvd indiquer le fichier ISO?

PS regarde ceci : https://techsviewer.com/install-macos-sierra-virtualbox-windows/ à partir de 
Step 3


----------



## Menton67 (27 Novembre 2016)

En lisant La procédure dont vous indiquez le lien je m'aperçois qu'il n'exploite aucun fichier iso ...
J'ai donc associé le fichier iso au lecteur optique (contrôleur SATA) La ou dans la procédure est indiqué "empty".
Le lecteur optique étant sollicité avant le disque dur le fichier iso devrait donc être exécuté en premier.
Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi dans la procédure la machine virtuelle est renommée (Step 5). Je ne l'ai pas fait surtout que le nom que j'ai  indiqué (reprise du nom "macOS 10.12 Sierra" n'est pas reconnu lors de l'exécution de La commande...

Bref ça ne fonctionne toujours pas [emoji849].

Je devrais peut être télécharger le fichier propose dans sa procédure ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Novembre 2016)

Menton67 a dit:


> En lisant La procédure dont vous indiquez le lien je m'aperçois qu'il n'exploite aucun fichier iso ...
> J'ai donc associé le fichier iso au lecteur optique (contrôleur SATA) La ou dans la procédure est indiqué "empty".
> Le lecteur optique étant sollicité avant le disque dur le fichier iso devrait donc être exécuté en premier.
> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi dans la procédure la machine virtuelle est renommée (Step 5). Je ne l'ai pas fait surtout que le nom que j'ai  indiqué (reprise du nom "macOS 10.12 Sierra" n'est pas reconnu lors de l'exécution de La commande...
> ...


Surtout pas. Ton fichier ISO devrait fonctionner.
Contente toi d'affecter ton fichier (en le renommant Sierra.iso) au lecteur DVD et de relancer ta machine virtuelle.


----------

